# Identify this...ghost shrimp?!



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Now that I have your attention, I have a question on these ghost shrimps of mine. I went and bought 8 of them for a buck at a LFS but then I notice these shrimps are a bit odd. They have distinct red markings on their two front "feets", two "whiskers", and a little bit on their tail. Look at the horrible pictures and help me identify if these are ghost shrimps or not:


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I got the answer: It's common in ghost shrimp and it might relate to the gender of the ghost shrimps.


----------



## mikesushi (Apr 13, 2006)

it may be a snowball shrimp.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That is not a Snowball shrimp, looks like a Ghost shrimp to me to.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Definitely ghost shrimps


----------

